# MS Paint Computer drawn plow trucks



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

On another forum geared twards fire trucks, myself and a few others are involved in a little hobby of drawing trucks. We use MS Paint, a simple program that comes on all windows computers use this as a way to express our ideas along with pass time. Well around this time of year some one always comes around with a plow or too, unable to rid the snow from their mind. Seeing these I can't help but think of you all, so I have brought them here to share. Please feel free to use these to create your own plows, but remember to give proper credit. Enjoy! All credit given bellow by fire pics screen names.

This RI DOT FL90 single axle 4X4 by RI EMT








RI DOT Mack Granite, also by RI EMT









The First of the 2 attachments is Kirk's lewiston DPW plow with credit also to RI EMT and KDWMAEMT for the cab and plow.
The second is Pierce15's 2008 Ford super duty with vector and plow, also to credit are DWMAEMT, Paramedic_IL, and Engine 5161, 63Engine1, and Kirk.

Remember when saving the attached images, remember to click on them so they enlarge to their full size, otherwise the proportions will be messed up and editing them will be hard as the colors will have blended.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Thats pretty cool, someone has too much time on their hands. I could never do anything that cool in paint I don't think....even if I tried.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

what the other website geared towrds fire apparatus?


----------



## Snowplowkid (Feb 12, 2008)

Can you do an Illinois DOT International Workstar. No v-box spreader just the kind that fills when the box is tipped. Thanks!!


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

hey those are pretty cool !

gonna have to give this a try when i have some spare time


can you give the address of the site geared toward firefighters ?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Good Work!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Someone needs a life,lol.

Those are some pretty dang good drawings for ms paint.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

www.firepics.net

If you'll notice this isn't my work credit is given with them.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

There is a thread on here with a whole bunch of drawings check it out(drawings are alot better at the end of the thread):
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=41026&highlight=ms+paint


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Nicee drawings!!


----------



## 80sturgisrider (Dec 23, 2008)

Very crafty!! You must live in the same part of Indian that I do---no snow yet, so lots of time to kill. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Ram4045 (Dec 30, 2008)

Those are amazing, great detail for MS paint good job


----------



## joef450snowplow (Jul 4, 2008)

i cant find ms paint on my computer is it different on windows vista


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

joef450snowplow;732034 said:


> i cant find ms paint on my computer is it different on windows vista


I have vista and for me its just start>All programs>Accessories>Paint


----------



## joef450snowplow (Jul 4, 2008)

i have that i just ms stood for somthing else i went blonde for a few secs


----------



## joef450snowplow (Jul 4, 2008)

nice rigs i tryed didnt work out sow i copyed willman940 mack and modified them with plow wings,nysdot logo and a short axel and and different dump body
props to willman940 hope u dont mined that i coyed them


----------



## joef450snowplow (Jul 4, 2008)

props one more time to willman940


----------



## joef450snowplow (Jul 4, 2008)

got one more today is june 29 2009


----------

